# Don't feed carrots to the kangaroos



## Warrigal (May 1, 2018)

Kangaroos are not cute cuddly animals. If you are asked not to feed wildlife, then you should comply. 

Some tourists in the Northern Territory have started feeding crocodile by dangling meat or chickens over the from a fishing line to get a croc to jump for it. This is a disaster waiting to happen. Only morons would be unable to understand the danger.

Kangaroos on the other hand seem rather benign animals but appearances can be deceiving. Tourists should listen to the locals for their own safety and the safety of others.



> *'One lady got 17 stitches': Kangaroos hopped up on carrots are attacking tourists*
> 
> They are the cute and cuddly icons of Australia, but kangaroos are viciously attacking people at a popular tourist spot, and an addiction to carrots is to blame.
> "There are people getting kicked and scratched at least every day," tourist shuttle bus driver Shane Lewis said.
> ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 1, 2018)

It's foolish for anyone to feed any wild animals like that, they do lose their fear of humans and can become very dangerous to be around, folks here will do it with bears and coyotes....not a good idea.


----------



## applecruncher (May 7, 2018)

Kangaroos are not to be messed with.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2018)

Applecruncher, your image is completely blacked out.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2018)

It's a video Warrigal..I can see it...  of boxing kangaroos.. 

Yep with regard to your  OP...there's never any accounting for stupidity. Regardless of how often or clearly people are told how to behave for their own safety , there's always those who make their own rules, and when they get hurt or killed then it's usually  someone _else's_ fault...


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2018)

Probably not supported in my part of the world. 
This happens when the person who uploaded the video didn't make it available to all other countries.


----------



## hollydolly (May 8, 2018)

Yes I get that sometimes too...but I would have thought  if I can see it here in the Uk, you'd be able to see it in Oz


----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2018)

When kangaroos are used in advertising to draw tourists, you can't totally fault the offending visitors.


----------



## Warrigal (May 8, 2018)

Local knowledge is important and tourists do need to listen to advice. When we were in US driving around the western states I paid attention to warnings about the wild life and resisted the urge to feed the cute little critters after reading about their fleas that could transmit plague. I already knew about rabies. Australia is free of both diseases so I did as I was told and kept my distance. In Canada I paid particular attention to rules concerning the bears and food. Bears are more dangerous than sharks in that a shark never breaks into your cabin or car to get a feed. I decided to follow all advice to the letter to avoid becoming bear food myself.


----------



## applecruncher (May 8, 2018)

Sorry if you can't see the video Warrigal, It's kickboxing kangaroos. VERY big and strong.

This morning on Rachel Ray some guy had animals....one was a "small" kangaroo but they had to quicky take hime off because he got restless.  Obviously didn't want to be bothered.


----------

